# Just posting some pics of the new guy. Noname



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Here are some pics of him I just took, he's too cute and loveable to not post pics. He has the chix squeaky in his mouth hehe. I had just traded him for my shoe. 
I usually have him tethered to me but he spilled an entire bucket of water in his crate so I was trying to clean up.
Poofy ears
















Being a goofball using the couch as a resting place for the chix. You can see the back of his front legs in this picture, they seem really black and the fur is thin there. 
















It's hard to get a pic of him, he's camera shy. 
















Shot of his dry coat.








Squeaking his toy at me. Denali is the little prisoner in the background. She's out now cause it's her turn.

















Please excuse the mess and clumps of wet fur on the tile LOL.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

awwww, I really hope it works out for you!!! Looks like he needs you!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG! He is SO BEAUTIFUL!
I love his fluffy coat!!! And he looks SO HAPPY!!
<3
What do you plan on naming him?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He is gorgeous! What a face!

What's his story, morning glory?


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I love him!!!! Thank you for giving him a wonderful home!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

He is a handsome boy for sure! How old do you guys think he is....Seems he still ahs his puppy coat, so my guess is less than 6 months.....but he is so big it looks like in the pics.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How about Bandit?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1219706

I originally really was going to just temperament test and take pics to post in the Urgent section, but something clicked right between him and I right from the get go. The only other dog I've really experienced that with was with Denali so I knew there was something special going on. 
It's been on and off about trying this again and was going to do some volunteer work but then I met him.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I love him 
He looks like a pupper
So handsome and you can see the love he has in his eyes for you
give him all the time in the world he will come around 
Bandit is a cute name


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212He is a handsome boy for sure! How old do you guys think he is....Seems he still ahs his puppy coat, so my guess is less than 6 months.....but he is so big it looks like in the pics.


He's enormous! I don't think it's his puppy coat because I believe he's a shaved down LC. His coat is really brittle/dry and thin. I'm sure we'll see what it's really like after a few months on raw. 
I think he's closer to 1. I don't think he's going to do anymore growing, at least I hope not. He'll end up being 140lb by the time he's done.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I love him also!!! He is so very handsome!!
You have a real gem in the ruff!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice dark face! I think he is going to be a looker.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!! he is gorgeous and that is such a sweet little face!! You can see in his eyes that he loves you already! 

what about Yukon? Then you will have a Denali and a Yukon


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

He's beautiful. I love the Mickey bed too.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

He's soooo handsome!!! Glad you were able to give him a good home!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is stunning!!! What a wonderful save! 

I think it is a good sign he is not lunging at the crated Denali and barking at her when he is out.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

See that's why I can't volunteer at a shelter.I would end up bringing all of them home...I have no self control on cute little faces like his.

Hope he works out for you.Keep the pictures and updates coming..


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Nope, no lunging. The first time they met he dragged me to her but he did a play bow. He loves having a toy in his mouth wether he is walking or chilling out. 
When he walks by her crate he licks it as he walks by. He's a goof. I refilled his water bucket and he dunked his whole head in it twice LOL!
This guy is rough, stinky and unmannered but he is making me laugh like no other. 
I got the Mickey bed at Costco for 30 bucks .


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I like the name suggestions! I was thinking Yukon as well. It fits him very very very nicely. For some reason though I keep thinking Bear in my head. 
I like Bandit too, it suits the dark face. 
It's kind of funny, his ball rolled near Denali's crate and he didn't want to get it from there.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

With that face with the squeak toy I would call him Rascal Fluffy Flatts.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

If anyone understands wet on the tile- now lets think about this ....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawkIf anyone understands wet on the tile- now lets think about this ....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like Yukon!! He's gorgeous!! Is he down in his pasterns? Or is the angle of the pictures?


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Gourgeous boy!! How long have you had him? How is he and Denali getting along?

Tanya


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG Tahiry!!!

He is absolutly beautiful!!!

Just stunning, I can't wait to see him in a few months after his coat is "raw-a-fied".









I hope everything works out for you guys!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

He is beautiful! I love his colors, and his 'poofy' ears, he has such a sweet little face!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

It's hard to tell if he's down in his pasterns or not. The pictures certainly make it seem like he is but I haven't noticed any of the wonkyness in his gait I saw in a pup with 4 downed pasterns, or that they hit the ground. 
It could just be that his paws are HUGE. Honestly, with his size there is a strong possibility of him being a Shiloh.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

He is gorgous







on your new family member!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I keep coming back to look at him, what a handsome loving playful face. Funny he doesn't want to take toys out of Denali's crate, this is a good thing, he know his boundries - as in that's her personal space and he doesn't want to invade it.

Yukon would be a good name for him, he has a very wolfie look. So cute. I hope he works out wonderfully as Denali's packmate. Some dogs just have love at first sight - Luther and Morgan were that way. He always had her back when she was a scared little baby just out of the shelter. She always momma'd him when he was sick. They used to play fight all the time, run around playing tag, were the best of friends.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Btw Jenn the name they gave him at the shelter is Morgan. I thought of you! LOL


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I saw that. Treading dangerous water with _that_ name


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: caviewGourgeous boy!! How long have you had him? How is he and Denali getting along?
> 
> Tanya


I've only had him since yesterday evening. I can't say how they get along because they haven't been together yet, but they were walking nicely as a pack last night.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition! He is good looking now but once you have him all "spit and polished" he is going to be stunning!

Name... 
Foraker - the mountain next to Denali/McKinley


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Or Pilot would be good also since he is such a sweetie *PI*e


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Ooh, I like that! Foraker. I would probably shorten it to Forak though. Now I have too many names to work with LOL. 
In Aug. I almost did the Yukon/Denali thing but I couldn't call Sarge anything other than Sarge. 
I really like Yukon or Bear for him though. Or Yukon-Bear







Or YukBer. Wow that one is just weird.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's a cutie for sure! Can't wait to see what his long hair will come in as.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW ! Absolutely beautiful guy ! He looks like a" CHARLIE" !!!! 
We have 5 Sheps (that is, within the family), all rescues, and just adopted "Robbie" from Montgomery Shelter, Alabama !! Can't wait til he gets home ! You're an angel, and it looks like he LOVES his new toy, bed, and "H-O-M-E" !!! Take care. Shprdrsq


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, I love Yukon for him!!

What a good boy!

Tanya


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Just posting some pics of the new guy. Bear*

We decided on Bear for him.








Me and BF think it suits him perfectly. 

On a cute note... He licks Denali's crate every time he walks by and wags his tail softly. I think it's a good thing!
On our walk this morning, he was actually doing the puppy thing where he licks her muzzle. I was surprised to see that. 
We *try* to keep them separate on walks, but when they meet it's a kissy kissy fest between the both of them.

It's getting harder to walk them together though because they want to be next to each other all the time. Now, there's not only licks but a few play bites and getting zoomies on leash.









Don't even get me started on how they INSIST to greet each other when it's time for their morning and evening walk.








They drag us all the way over to the other and give each other kisses. It's adorable to see and I hope they don't start to hate each other any time soon. 
Hopefully, they'll turn out to be great playmates. 

Now, if we could only find his "OFF" switch while he's out of the crate we'll be golden! LOL 
I'm trying to teach him some impulse control as well. He's a desperate nut case when it's feeding time and anytime it's time to get out of the crate.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I see you named him "Bear" on a different post ... super cute name! He looks like a big Bear!! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Ooo he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is soooo handsome! Congrats to you all,,he looks like a big goofy boy ))


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, he's adorable! Any idea how old he is?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Not really sure. He's got a lot of puppy exuberance though, that's for sure. He might be about 1 year old. I'm off to pick him up from the groomers. More pics to come LOL.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

VERY NICE DOG!!! Congrats


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats on your new addition


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

He's so handsome and I'm sure he'll look even better once his hair becomes more natural between good food and growing back if he was shaved.

Hopefully things between him and Denali go well, but so far it doesn't sound like you'll have much trouble!

I hope to see plenty of pictures of him and Denali soon!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think with a proper diet and his fur growing back, he'll darken up quite a bit. He is gorgeous!


----------

